# OpenLDAP TLS/SSL breaks when run with -u and -g

## jkroon

Hello all

I've googled, I've strace'd, I've lsof'ed, I've recompiled, I've shouted, I've nearly sweared, all to no avail.  Help urgently needed.

OpenLDAP borked on our production server after an unexpected shutdown.  Anyway, when doing

```
ldapsearch -H ldaps://servername
```

it spits out

```
ldap_bind: Can't contact LDAP server (81)

        additional info: error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

```

When running slapd in debug mode it hands out the following bit of additional info (complete output lower down):

```
TLS: can't accept.

TLS: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher s3_srvr.
```

The command line used was:

```
/usr/lib/openldap/slapd -u ldap -g ldap -h 'ldaps:// ldap://' -d 8
```

When dropping the -u ldap and -g ldap everything works as expected.  The same problem when running with -u root and -g root  :Smile: .  So no, it's not a matter of mismatched file privileges (Unless I'm missing something).

I suppose some version numbers would be usefull, openssl is version 0.9.7d-r2 and openldap is 2.1.30-r2.

My personal suspicions is a bug in openldap, but I may be wrong as it seems google is only aware of two other people who had this problem, with no fixes yet.

And finally, the full output from the borked case:

```
request 1 done

request 2 done

request 3 done

bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002)

bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

slapd starting

daemon: added 6r

daemon: added 7r

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: new connection on 12

daemon: added 12r

daemon: activity on:

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 12r

daemon: read activity on 12

TLS: can't accept.

TLS: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher s3_srvr.c:887

daemon: removing 12

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: closing 6

daemon: closing 7

slapd shutdown: waiting for 0 threads to terminate

slapd stopped.
```

----------

## smutt

Have you tried rebooting the box?  Could be there is something left in /tmp that may be borking you up...  Does it work without SSL?

So what does the strace output look like?  I've never used OLDAP with SSL but it may be that OLDAP just can't load the SSL libraries.  It could also be a bug in OLDAP.  If you really feel like banging your head against the wall it might be time to mail the OLDAP mailing list.  I've found the devs to be useful if you really do find a bug.

OLDAP is a weird beast and normal troubleshooting methods can drive you insane.  I've been right where you are now, it sux  :Razz: 

--Smutt

----------

## jkroon

Very long post, be warned...

Right, the strace outputs, from the working case (ie, no -u or -g parameters):

```
execve("/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", ["/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", "-h", "ldaps:// ldap://", "-d", "8"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="kanagawa", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x800f3000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40016000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\220"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=261232, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4001b000

mmap2(NULL, 259816, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4001c000

mmap2(0x4005a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3d) = 0x4005a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/liblber.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 &\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=54588, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 56496, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4005c000

mmap2(0x40069000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc) = 0x40069000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libdb-4.1.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0PG\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=882763, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 801272, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4006a000

mmap2(0x4012c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc1) = 0x4012c000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0xbffff000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC|PROT_GROWSDOWN) = 0

open("/usr/lib/libperl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\356"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1069008, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1080032, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4012e000

mmap2(0x40229000, 40960, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xfa) = 0x40229000

mmap2(0x40233000, 10976, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40233000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0PJ\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=162332, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 69228, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40236000

mmap2(0x40244000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xd) = 0x40244000

mmap2(0x40245000, 7788, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40245000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240<\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=80988, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 84640, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40247000

mmap2(0x40259000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12) = 0x40259000

mmap2(0x4025a000, 6816, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4025a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p5\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=157448, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4025c000

mmap2(NULL, 136784, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4025d000

mmap2(0x4027e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x20) = 0x4027e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\16\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=8988, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 10916, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4027f000

mmap2(0x40281000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x40281000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\n\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=20040, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 182044, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40282000

mmap2(0x40287000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4) = 0x40287000

mmap2(0x40288000, 157468, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40288000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\205"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=226624, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 224016, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x402af000

mmap2(0x402e3000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x34) = 0x402e3000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\277"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1268044, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1248248, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x402e6000

mmap2(0x40402000, 73728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11b) = 0x40402000

mmap2(0x40414000, 11256, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40414000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p)\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=66744, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 73640, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40417000

mmap2(0x40426000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf) = 0x40426000

mmap2(0x40427000, 8104, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40427000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libltdl.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\23"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=27180, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40429000

mmap2(NULL, 29868, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4042a000

mmap2(0x40431000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6) = 0x40431000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\34\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=11108, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8632, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40432000

mmap2(0x40434000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2) = 0x40434000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libwrap.so.0", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@ \0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=28252, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 31396, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40435000

mmap2(0x4043b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5) = 0x4043b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220P\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1220624, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1142028, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4043d000

mmap2(0x4054e000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x110) = 0x4054e000

mmap2(0x40552000, 7436, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40552000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40554000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x40554af0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

set_tid_address(0x40554b38)             = 12676

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x4023a670, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbffff388, 35, (nil), 0}) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\204\332\250\'", 4)            = 4

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x800f3000

brk(0x80114000)                         = 0x80114000

uname({sys="Linux", node="kanagawa", ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1100542663, 522710}, NULL) = 0

open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=93, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "#nameserver 137.215.32.16\n#names"..., 4096) = 93

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=493, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 493

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40016000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\35"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=36276, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 38176, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40555000

mmap2(0x4055e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8) = 0x4055e000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

open("/etc/host.conf", O_RDONLY)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

futex(0x40552f80, FUTEX_WAKE, 2147483647) = 0

open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=541, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 4096) = 541

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

open("/etc/openldap/ldap.conf", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=423, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/libraries/"..., 4096) = 423

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/root/ldaprc", O_RDONLY)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/root/.ldaprc", O_RDONLY)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("ldaprc", O_RDONLY)                = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_DGRAM, 0)          = 3

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/dev/log"}, 16) = -1 EPROTOTYPE (Protocol wrong type for socket)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/dev/log"}, 16) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

pipe([4, 5])                            = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 6

setsockopt(6, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

bind(6, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(636), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 7

setsockopt(7, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

bind(7, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(389), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

write(2, "bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Softwa"..., 76bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002)

) = 76

time([1100542663])                      = 1100542663

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=98, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "TZif\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\3\0"..., 4096) = 98

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x404ef930, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

send(3, "<167>Nov 15 20:17:43 slapd[12676"..., 112, 0) = 112

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 8

read(8, "\273 ", 2)                     = 2

close(8)                                = 0

gettimeofday({1100542663, 543200}, NULL) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 8

read(8, "K/\254\344\302\322", 6)        = 6

close(8)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 0

geteuid32()                             = 0

getgid32()                              = 0

getegid32()                             = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

read(8, "G\32@h", 4)                    = 4

close(8)                                = 0

time([1100542663])                      = 1100542663

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", 0xbffff2a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2", 0xbffff2a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.6.1", 0xbffff2a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

_llseek(0, 0, 0xbffff0b0, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff044) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(1, 0, [15612], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

ioctl(2, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff044) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(2, 0, [15753], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

open("/dev/null", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

ioctl(8, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff114) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(8, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0777, st_rdev=makedev(1, 3), ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", 4095) = 23

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/slapd.conf", O_RDONLY) = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=3418, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 3418

open("/etc/openldap/schema/core.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=17290, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "type ( 2.5.4.22 NAME \'teletexTer"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\'RFC2256: enhanced search guide\'"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x80135000)                         = 0x80135000

read(9, "\t\tdestinationIndicator $ preferr"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "1274/2247: domain component\'\n\tEQ"..., 4096) = 906

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/ctype.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21536, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\3762\0\30T\0\0\0\0\272\0 \1(\1P\1X\1|\1\210\1\212"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\204\36\0\0\204\36\0\0\206\36\0\0\206\36\0\0\210\36\0\0"..., 16384) = 16384

read(9, "[\37\0\0[\37\0\0]\37\0\0]\37\0\0_\37\0\0}\37\0\0\200\37"..., 4096) = 1056

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/case.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16784, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\376v\5\264\2\276\2A\0\0\0a\0\0\0A\0\0\0B\0\0\0b\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\272\4\0\0\274\4\0\0\275\4\0\0\274\4\0\0\276\4\0\0\277"..., 12288) = 12288

read(9, "\314$\0\0\347$\0\0\315$\0\0\315$\0\0\350$\0\0\316$\0\0"..., 4096) = 400

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/decomp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=20912, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\376\35\5\250Q\0\0\300\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\301\0\0\0\2\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "k\36\0\0.\4\0\0l\36\0\0000\4\0\0m\36\0\0002\4\0\0n\36\0"..., 16384) = 16384

read(9, "X\213\0\0\300N\0\0006\203\0\0:R\0\0\7R\0\0\246^\0\0\323"..., 4096) = 432

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/cmbcl.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1772, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\376\223\0\344\6\0\0\0\3\0\0\24\3\0\0\346\0\0\0\25"..., 4096) = 1772

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/num.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3440, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\376*\3h\r\0\0000\0\0\0\0\0\0\0001\0\0\0\2\0\0\000"..., 4096) = 3440

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/comp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=14760, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\376h\16\2409\0\0n\"\0\0\2\0\0\0<\0\0\0008\3\0\0`\""..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "i\0\0\0\4\3\0\0-\1\0\0\2\0\0\0i\0\0\0\6\3\0\0\357\0\0\0"..., 8192) = 8192

read(9, "@\37\0\0\1\3\0\0C\37\0\0\2\0\0\0A\37\0\0\0\3\0\0E\37\0"..., 4096) = 2472

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/kdecomp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=53820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "\377\376\231\r4\322\0\0\240\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\0\0\0\1\0"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x80159000)                         = 0x80159000

read(9, "!\36\0\0\4\4\0\0\"\36\0\0\6\4\0\0#\36\0\0\10\4\0\0$\36"..., 49152) = 49152

read(9, "r\0\0\0s\0\0\0t\0\0\0u\0\0\0v\0\0\0w\0\0\0x\0\0\0y\0\0"..., 4096) = 572

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=73498, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, " NAME \'textEncodedORAddress\'\n\tEQ"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "WITH ATTRIBUTE-SYNTAX\n#         "..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "yntax\n#    ::= {pilotAttributeTy"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26 )\n\n#"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\n\n# 9.3.33.  Friendly Country Na"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "                           -- in"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "d thus acquires a new organisati"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "  SUBCLASS OF top\n#        MAY C"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "UP top STRUCTURAL\n\tMUST commonNa"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "00.100.4.17 NAME \'domainRelatedO"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "ll Object Classes and Attribute "..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\n#            supportedApplicati"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "Number,\n#                    pag"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "ITH ATTRIBUTE-SYNTAX printableSt"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "ameSyntax\n#        ::= {attribut"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "TRIBUTE\n#        WITH ATTRIBUTE-"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "usion(0),\n#                any-l"..., 4096) = 3866

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=5826, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "m, as\n# \'userSMIMECertificate;bi"..., 4096) = 1730

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=7196, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "TY caseIgnoreIA5Match\n\tSYNTAX 1."..., 4096) = 3100

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/samba.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=11901, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

read(9, "##\n## schema file for OpenLDAP 2"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "$ pwdLastSet $ logonTime $\n#    "..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "utetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.7165.2.1.4"..., 4096) = 3709

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

write(2, "bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB da"..., 39bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

) = 39

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ssl/cert.pem", O_RDONLY)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/ssl/kanagawa.up.ac.za.key", O_RDONLY) = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=887, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----\n"..., 4096) = 887

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/ssl/kanagawa.up.ac.za.crt", O_RDONLY) = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5639, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "Certificate:\n    Data:\n        V"..., 4096) = 4096

read(8, "IEwdHYXV0ZW5nMR8wHQYDVQQKExZVbml"..., 4096) = 1543

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x80011b60, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR2, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x80010ce0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", 0xbffff240) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = -1 EEXIST (File exists)

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

close(8)                                = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x40016000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.002", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 270336, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x4055f000

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=409, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405a1000

read(8, "/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0\n"..., 4096) = 409

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x405a1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/proc/stat", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405a1000

read(8, "cpu  117483 465963 105979 779223"..., 1024) = 704

read(8, "", 1024)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x405a1000, 4096)                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.003", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=98304, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.003", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 98304, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x405a1000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.004", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=368640, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.004", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 368640, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x405b9000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.005", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=16384, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.005", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x40613000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

read(8, "\2\0\0\0\37*[\0\0\0\0\0b1\5\0\t\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\t\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

pread(8, "\2\0\0\0\37*[\0\0\0\0\0b1\5\0\t\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\t\0\0\0"..., 16384, 0) = 16384

time(NULL)                              = 1100542663

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=6643396, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 9

fcntl64(9, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

_llseek(9, 6643396, [6643396], SEEK_SET) = 0

write(9, "\224^e\0Y\0\0\0\217o_\236\2\0\0\0\306\6\0\200\0\0\0\0\0"..., 125) = 125

fsync(9)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 10

fcntl64(10, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

read(10, "\2\0\0\0t}[\0\0\0\0\0b1\5\0\t\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\t\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

close(10)                               = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 10

fcntl64(10, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

fstat64(10, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1100542663

_llseek(9, 6643521, [6643521], SEEK_SET) = 0

write(9, "\35_e\0V\0\0\0\30k@\233\2\0\0\0\307\6\0\200\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 122) = 122

fsync(9)                                = 0

write(2, "slapd starting\n", 15slapd starting

)        = 15

open("/var/run/openldap/slapd.pid", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 11

fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40617000

write(11, "12676\n", 6)                 = 6

close(11)                               = 0

munmap(0x40617000, 4096)                = 0

open("/var/run/openldap/slapd.args", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 11

fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40617000

write(11, "/usr/lib/openldap/slapd -h ldaps"..., 50) = 50

close(11)                               = 0

munmap(0x40617000, 4096)                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 335872, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40617000

mmap2(NULL, 8392704, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40669000

mprotect(0x40669000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0x40e69b28, flags=CLONE_VM|CLONE_FS|CLONE_FILES|CLONE_SIGHAND|CLONE_THREAD|CLONE_SYSVSEM|CLONE_SETTLS|CLONE_PARENT_SETTID|CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_DETACHED, parent_tidptr=0x40e69bf8, {entry_number:6, base_addr:0x40e69bb0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}, child_tidptr=0x40e69bf8) = 12677

daemon: added 6r

futex(0x40e69bf8, FUTEX_WAIT, 12677, NULLdaemon: added 7r

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: new connection on 11

daemon: added 11r

daemon: activity on:

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 11r

daemon: read activity on 11

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 11r

daemon: read activity on 11

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 11r

daemon: read activity on 11

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 11r

daemon: read activity on 11

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 11r

daemon: read activity on 11

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=2 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=2 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

daemon: removing 11

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

 <unfinished ...>

daemon: closing 6

daemon: closing 7

slapd shutdown: waiting for 0 threads to terminate

slapd stopped.
```

----------

## jkroon

The borked case:

```
execve("/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", ["/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", "-u", "ldap", "-g", "ldap", "-h", "ldaps:// ldap://", "-d", "8"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="kanagawa", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x800f3000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40016000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\220"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=261232, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4001b000

mmap2(NULL, 259816, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4001c000

mmap2(0x4005a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3d) = 0x4005a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/liblber.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 &\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=54588, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 56496, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4005c000

mmap2(0x40069000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc) = 0x40069000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libdb-4.1.so", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0PG\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=882763, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 801272, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4006a000

mmap2(0x4012c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xc1) = 0x4012c000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0xbffff000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC|PROT_GROWSDOWN) = 0

open("/usr/lib/libperl.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\356"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1069008, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1080032, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4012e000

mmap2(0x40229000, 40960, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xfa) = 0x40229000

mmap2(0x40233000, 10976, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40233000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0PJ\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=162332, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 69228, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40236000

mmap2(0x40244000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xd) = 0x40244000

mmap2(0x40245000, 7788, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40245000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240<\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=80988, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 84640, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40247000

mmap2(0x40259000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12) = 0x40259000

mmap2(0x4025a000, 6816, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4025a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p5\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=157448, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4025c000

mmap2(NULL, 136784, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4025d000

mmap2(0x4027e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x20) = 0x4027e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\16\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=8988, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 10916, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4027f000

mmap2(0x40281000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x40281000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\n\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=20040, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 182044, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40282000

mmap2(0x40287000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4) = 0x40287000

mmap2(0x40288000, 157468, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40288000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\205"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=226624, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 224016, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x402af000

mmap2(0x402e3000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x34) = 0x402e3000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\277"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1268044, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1248248, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x402e6000

mmap2(0x40402000, 73728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11b) = 0x40402000

mmap2(0x40414000, 11256, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40414000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p)\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=66744, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 73640, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40417000

mmap2(0x40426000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf) = 0x40426000

mmap2(0x40427000, 8104, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40427000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libltdl.so.3", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\23"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=27180, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40429000

mmap2(NULL, 29868, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4042a000

mmap2(0x40431000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6) = 0x40431000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\34\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=11108, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8632, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40432000

mmap2(0x40434000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2) = 0x40434000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libwrap.so.0", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@ \0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=28252, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 31396, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40435000

mmap2(0x4043b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5) = 0x4043b000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220P\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1220624, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1142028, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x4043d000

mmap2(0x4054e000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x110) = 0x4054e000

mmap2(0x40552000, 7436, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40552000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40554000

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x40554af0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

set_tid_address(0x40554b38)             = 12520

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x4023a670, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbffff368, 35, (nil), 0}) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "pC\204A", 4)                   = 4

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x800f3000

brk(0x80114000)                         = 0x80114000

uname({sys="Linux", node="kanagawa", ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1100540562, 648600}, NULL) = 0

open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=93, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "#nameserver 137.215.32.16\n#names"..., 4096) = 93

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=493, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 493

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40016000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\35"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=36276, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 38176, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x40555000

mmap2(0x4055e000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8) = 0x4055e000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

open("/etc/host.conf", O_RDONLY)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

futex(0x40552f80, FUTEX_WAKE, 2147483647) = 0

open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=541, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 4096) = 541

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

open("/etc/openldap/ldap.conf", O_RDONLY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=422, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(3, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/libraries/"..., 4096) = 422

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/root/ldaprc", O_RDONLY)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/root/.ldaprc", O_RDONLY)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("ldaprc", O_RDONLY)                = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_DGRAM, 0)          = 3

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/dev/log"}, 16) = -1 EPROTOTYPE (Protocol wrong type for socket)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/dev/log"}, 16) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

pipe([4, 5])                            = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 6

setsockopt(6, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

bind(6, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(636), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 7

setsockopt(7, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

bind(7, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(389), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 8

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 8, 0) = 0x40016000

close(8)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/tls/i686", 0xbfffedac)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/tls/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/tls", 0xbfffedac)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib/i686", 0xbfffedac)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib/tls/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/tls/i686", 0xbfffedac) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/tls/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/tls", 0xbfffedac)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/i686", 0xbfffedac)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2007, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 2007

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 8

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/group", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=732, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

read(8, "root::0:root\nbin::1:root,bin,dae"..., 4096) = 732

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

getuid32()                              = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 8

read(8, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/group", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=732, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

_llseek(8, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(8, "root::0:root\nbin::1:root,bin,dae"..., 4096) = 732

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 8, 0) = 0x40016000

close(8)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_ldap.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 8

read(8, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\'\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=60140, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 102112, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0) = 0x4055f000

mmap2(0x4056d000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0xd) = 0x4056d000

mmap2(0x4056e000, 40672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4056e000

close(8)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libldap.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 8

read(8, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20\201"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=246500, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 244956, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0) = 0x40578000

mmap2(0x405b3000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0x3a) = 0x405b3000

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [PIPE], NULL, 8) = 0

geteuid32()                             = 0

stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405b4000

stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405f7000

stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4063a000

stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4067d000

open("/etc/ldap.conf", O_RDONLY)        = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=6150, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(8, "# @(#)$Id: ldap.conf,v 2.33 2003"..., 4096) = 4096

read(8, " no longer supported.\n# For MSSF"..., 4096) = 2054

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=541, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(8, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 4096) = 541

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 8

setsockopt(8, SOL_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, [1], 4) = 0

fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(389), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.32.12")}, 16) = -1 EINPROGRESS (Operation now in progress)

select(1024, NULL, [8], NULL, {30, 0})  = 1 (out [8], left {30, 0})

getpeername(8, 0xbfffef74, [16])        = -1 ENOTCONN (Transport endpoint is not connected)

read(8, 0xbfffef6f, 1)                  = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)

shutdown(8, 2 /* send and receive */)   = -1 ENOTCONN (Transport endpoint is not connected)

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=541, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(8, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 4096) = 541

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 8, 0) = 0x406c0000

close(8)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_dns.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = 8

read(8, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \17\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=15540, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 17804, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0) = 0x406c5000

mmap2(0x406c9000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0x3) = 0x406c9000

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 16929)               = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 8

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.101.16")}, 28) = 0

send(8, "?\343\1\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\5hades\2cs\2up\2ac\2za\0\0"..., 35, 0) = 35

gettimeofday({1100540562, 710856}, NULL) = 0

poll([{fd=8, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}], 1, 5000) = 1

ioctl(8, FIONREAD, [225])               = 0

recvfrom(8, "?\343\205\200\0\1\0\1\0\5\0\4\5hades\2cs\2up\2ac\2za\0"..., 1024, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.101.16")}, [16]) = 225

close(8)                                = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 8

setsockopt(8, SOL_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, [1], 4) = 0

fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(636), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.40.17")}, 16) = -1 EINPROGRESS (Operation now in progress)

select(1024, NULL, [8], NULL, {30, 0})  = 1 (out [8], left {30, 0})

getpeername(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(636), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.40.17")}, [16]) = 0

fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x802 (flags O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)

fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR)             = 0

brk(0x80135000)                         = 0x80135000

open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(9, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ssl/cert.pem", O_RDONLY)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(9, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_NOCTTY) = 9

select(10, [9], NULL, NULL, {0, 10000}) = 1 (in [9], left {0, 10000})

read(9, "\373\340N0\vZ0\235nT:\374\264{3\223\227\320\302\340\17"..., 32) = 32

close(9)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

write(8, "\200\222\1\3\1\0i\0\0\0 \0\0009\0\0008\0\0005\0\0\26\0"..., 148) = 148

read(8, "\26\3\1\0J\2\0", 7)            = 7

time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

read(8, "\0F\3\1A\230\352\2223j=\252qk\264\261%\274\33\r\315\34"..., 72) = 72

read(8, "\26\3\1\fD", 5)                = 5

read(8, "\v\0\f@\0\f=\0\5D0\202\5@0\202\3(\240\3\2\1\2\2\1\0070"..., 3140) = 3140

time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=98, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(9, "TZif\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\3\0"..., 4096) = 98

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

read(8, "\26\3\1\0\4", 5)               = 5

read(8, "\16\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

write(8, "\26\3\1\0\206\20\0\0\202\0\200\315\352\314\306\265\214"..., 198) = 198

read(8, "\24\3\1\0\1", 5)               = 5

read(8, "\1", 1)                        = 1

read(8, "\26\3\1\0000", 5)              = 5

read(8, "jEnp\220\264\352XVPF\241\333H\273\305\331\356\273\260\301"..., 48) = 48

write(2, "TLS: hostname (hades.cs.up.ac.za"..., 96TLS: hostname (hades.cs.up.ac.za) does not match common name in certificate (ldap.cs.up.ac.za).

) = 96

write(8, "\25\3\1\0 \200\230\326\337_\322V\231y\231\240zZ\213\356"..., 37) = 37

shutdown(8, 2 /* send and receive */)   = 0

close(8)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [PIPE], NULL, 8) = 0

setgroups32(1, [439])                   = 0

setgid32(439)                           = 0

setresgid32(-1, 439, -1)                = 0

setuid32(439)                           = 0

setresuid32(-1, 439, -1)                = 0

write(2, "bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Softwa"..., 76bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002)

) = 76

time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x404ef930, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

send(3, "<167>Nov 15 19:42:42 slapd[12520"..., 112, 0) = 112

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 8

read(8, "\374\270", 2)                  = 2

close(8)                                = 0

gettimeofday({1100540562, 814389}, NULL) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 8

read(8, "\342\275\250\321\302J", 6)     = 6

close(8)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 439

geteuid32()                             = 439

getgid32()                              = 439

getegid32()                             = 439

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

read(8, "jdG>", 4)                      = 4

close(8)                                = 0

time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", 0xbffff280) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2", 0xbffff280) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.6.1", 0xbffff280) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

_llseek(0, 0, 0xbffff090, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff024) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(1, 0, [28934], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

ioctl(2, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff024) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(2, 0, [29075], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

open("/dev/null", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

ioctl(8, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff0f4) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(8, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0777, st_rdev=makedev(1, 3), ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

readlink("/proc/self/exe", 0xbfffe320, 4095) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/slapd.conf", O_RDONLY) = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=3418, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

read(8, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 3418

open("/etc/openldap/schema/core.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=17290, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "type ( 2.5.4.22 NAME \'teletexTer"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x80156000)                         = 0x80156000

read(9, "\'RFC2256: enhanced search guide\'"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\t\tdestinationIndicator $ preferr"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "1274/2247: domain component\'\n\tEQ"..., 4096) = 906

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/ctype.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21536, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\3762\0\30T\0\0\0\0\272\0 \1(\1P\1X\1|\1\210\1\212"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\204\36\0\0\204\36\0\0\206\36\0\0\206\36\0\0\210\36\0\0"..., 16384) = 16384

read(9, "[\37\0\0[\37\0\0]\37\0\0]\37\0\0_\37\0\0}\37\0\0\200\37"..., 4096) = 1056

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/case.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16784, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\376v\5\264\2\276\2A\0\0\0a\0\0\0A\0\0\0B\0\0\0b\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\272\4\0\0\274\4\0\0\275\4\0\0\274\4\0\0\276\4\0\0\277"..., 12288) = 12288

read(9, "\314$\0\0\347$\0\0\315$\0\0\315$\0\0\350$\0\0\316$\0\0"..., 4096) = 400

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/decomp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=20912, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\376\35\5\250Q\0\0\300\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\301\0\0\0\2\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "k\36\0\0.\4\0\0l\36\0\0000\4\0\0m\36\0\0002\4\0\0n\36\0"..., 16384) = 16384

read(9, "X\213\0\0\300N\0\0006\203\0\0:R\0\0\7R\0\0\246^\0\0\323"..., 4096) = 432

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/cmbcl.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1772, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\376\223\0\344\6\0\0\0\3\0\0\24\3\0\0\346\0\0\0\25"..., 4096) = 1772

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/num.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3440, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\376*\3h\r\0\0000\0\0\0\0\0\0\0001\0\0\0\2\0\0\000"..., 4096) = 3440

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/comp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=14760, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\376h\16\2409\0\0n\"\0\0\2\0\0\0<\0\0\0008\3\0\0`\""..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "i\0\0\0\4\3\0\0-\1\0\0\2\0\0\0i\0\0\0\6\3\0\0\357\0\0\0"..., 8192) = 8192

read(9, "@\37\0\0\1\3\0\0C\37\0\0\2\0\0\0A\37\0\0\0\3\0\0E\37\0"..., 4096) = 2472

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/kdecomp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=53820, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "\377\376\231\r4\322\0\0\240\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\0\0\0\1\0"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x8017b000)                         = 0x8017b000

read(9, "!\36\0\0\4\4\0\0\"\36\0\0\6\4\0\0#\36\0\0\10\4\0\0$\36"..., 49152) = 49152

read(9, "r\0\0\0s\0\0\0t\0\0\0u\0\0\0v\0\0\0w\0\0\0x\0\0\0y\0\0"..., 4096) = 572

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=73498, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, " NAME \'textEncodedORAddress\'\n\tEQ"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "WITH ATTRIBUTE-SYNTAX\n#         "..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "yntax\n#    ::= {pilotAttributeTy"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "3.6.1.4.1.1466.115.121.1.26 )\n\n#"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\n\n# 9.3.33.  Friendly Country Na"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "                           -- in"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "d thus acquires a new organisati"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "  SUBCLASS OF top\n#        MAY C"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "UP top STRUCTURAL\n\tMUST commonNa"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "00.100.4.17 NAME \'domainRelatedO"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "ll Object Classes and Attribute "..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "\n#            supportedApplicati"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "Number,\n#                    pag"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "ITH ATTRIBUTE-SYNTAX printableSt"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "ameSyntax\n#        ::= {attribut"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "TRIBUTE\n#        WITH ATTRIBUTE-"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "usion(0),\n#                any-l"..., 4096) = 3866

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=5826, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "m, as\n# \'userSMIMECertificate;bi"..., 4096) = 1730

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=7196, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "TY caseIgnoreIA5Match\n\tSYNTAX 1."..., 4096) = 3100

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/openldap/schema/samba.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=11901, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

read(9, "##\n## schema file for OpenLDAP 2"..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "$ pwdLastSet $ logonTime $\n#    "..., 4096) = 4096

read(9, "utetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.7165.2.1.4"..., 4096) = 3709

read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

write(2, "bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB da"..., 39bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

) = 39

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x80011b60, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR2, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x80010ce0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", 0xbffff220) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_EXCL|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = -1 EEXIST (File exists)

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

close(8)                                = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x406c0000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.002", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 270336, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x406ca000

close(8)                                = 0

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=409, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4070c000

read(8, "/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0\n"..., 4096) = 409

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x4070c000, 4096)                = 0

open("/proc/stat", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4070c000

read(8, "cpu  116522 465963 105580 737439"..., 1024) = 703

read(8, "", 1024)                       = 0

close(8)                                = 0

munmap(0x4070c000, 4096)                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.003", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=98304, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.003", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 98304, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x4070c000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.004", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=368640, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.004", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 368640, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x40724000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.005", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=16384, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.005", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x4077e000

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

read(8, "\2\0\0\0\37*[\0\0\0\0\0b1\5\0\t\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\t\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

close(8)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=6640124, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 9

fcntl64(9, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

_llseek(9, 6640124, [6640124], SEEK_SET) = 0

write(9, "\314Qe\0Y\0\0\0\205\2657\376\2\0\0\0\274\6\0\200\0\0\0"..., 125) = 125

fsync(9)                                = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 10

fcntl64(10, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

read(10, "\2\0\0\0t}[\0\0\0\0\0b1\5\0\t\0\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\t\0\0\0"..., 512) = 512

close(10)                               = 0

stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

open("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 10

fcntl64(10, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

fstat64(10, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

_llseek(9, 6640249, [6640249], SEEK_SET) = 0

write(9, "URe\0V\0\0\0\316\204_-\2\0\0\0\275\6\0\200\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 122) = 122

fsync(9)                                = 0

write(2, "slapd starting\n", 15slapd starting

)        = 15

open("/var/run/openldap/slapd.pid", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 11

fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40782000

write(11, "12520\n", 6)                 = 6

close(11)                               = 0

munmap(0x40782000, 4096)                = 0

open("/var/run/openldap/slapd.args", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 11

fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40782000

write(11, "/usr/lib/openldap/slapd -u ldap "..., 66) = 66

close(11)                               = 0

munmap(0x40782000, 4096)                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 335872, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40782000

mmap2(NULL, 8392704, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x407d4000

mprotect(0x407d4000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

clone(child_stack=0x40fd4b28, flags=CLONE_VM|CLONE_FS|CLONE_FILES|CLONE_SIGHAND|CLONE_THREAD|CLONE_SYSVSEM|CLONE_SETTLS|CLONE_PARENT_SETTID|CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_DETACHED, parent_tidptr=0x40fd4bf8, {entry_number:6, base_addr:0x40fd4bb0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}, child_tidptr=0x40fd4bf8) = 12521

daemon: added 6r

futex(0x40fd4bf8, FUTEX_WAIT, 12521, NULLdaemon: added 7r

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: new connection on 11

daemon: added 11r

daemon: activity on:

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: activity on: 11r

daemon: read activity on 11

TLS: can't accept.

TLS: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher s3_srvr.c:887

daemon: removing 11

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

 <unfinished ...>

daemon: closing 6

daemon: closing 7

slapd shutdown: waiting for 0 threads to terminate

slapd stopped.

```

----------

## jkroon

And a unified diff to highlight the changes:

```
--- slapd.strace        2004-11-15 23:28:24.256939780 +0200

+++ slapd.borked.strace 2004-11-15 23:28:23.441125965 +0200

@@ -1,4 +1,4 @@

-execve("/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", ["/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", "-h", "ldaps:// ldap://", "-d", "8"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

+execve("/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", ["/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", "-u", "ldap", "-g", "ldap", "-h", "ldaps:// ldap://", "-d", "8"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

 uname({sys="Linux", node="kanagawa", ...}) = 0

 brk(0)                                  = 0x800f3000

 open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = 3

@@ -118,18 +118,18 @@

 mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40554000

 set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x40554af0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

 munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

-set_tid_address(0x40554b38)             = 12676

+set_tid_address(0x40554b38)             = 12520

 rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x4023a670, [], SA_SIGINFO}, NULL, 8) = 0

 rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

 getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

-_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbffff388, 35, (nil), 0}) = 0

+_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbffff368, 35, (nil), 0}) = 0

 open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

-read(3, "\204\332\250\'", 4)            = 4

+read(3, "pC\204A", 4)                   = 4

 close(3)                                = 0

 brk(0)                                  = 0x800f3000

 brk(0x80114000)                         = 0x80114000

 uname({sys="Linux", node="kanagawa", ...}) = 0

-gettimeofday({1100542663, 522710}, NULL) = 0

+gettimeofday({1100540562, 648600}, NULL) = 0

 open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY)      = 3

 fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=93, ...}) = 0

 mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

@@ -170,9 +170,9 @@

 munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

 getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

 open("/etc/openldap/ldap.conf", O_RDONLY) = 3

-fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=423, ...}) = 0

+fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=422, ...}) = 0

 mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

-read(3, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/libraries/"..., 4096) = 423

+read(3, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/libraries/"..., 4096) = 422

 read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(3)                                = 0

 munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

@@ -194,129 +194,343 @@

 socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 7

 setsockopt(7, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

 bind(7, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(389), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

-write(2, "bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Softwa"..., 76bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002)

-) = 76

-time([1100542663])                      = 1100542663

-open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 8

-fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=98, ...}) = 0

+socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 8

+connect(8, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 8

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 8, 0) = 0x40016000

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/lib/tls/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/lib/tls/i686", 0xbfffedac)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/lib/tls/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/lib/tls", 0xbfffedac)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/lib/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/lib/i686", 0xbfffedac)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

+open("/usr/lib/tls/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib/tls/i686", 0xbfffedac) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/usr/lib/tls/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib/tls", 0xbfffedac)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/usr/lib/i686/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib/i686", 0xbfffedac)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/usr/lib/libnss_db.so.2", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}) = 0

+munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

+open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 8

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2007, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

+read(8, "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash\n"..., 4096) = 2007

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

+socket(PF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 8

+connect(8, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/etc/group", O_RDONLY)            = 8

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=732, ...}) = 0

 mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

-read(8, "TZif\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\3\0"..., 4096) = 98

+read(8, "root::0:root\nbin::1:root,bin,dae"..., 4096) = 732

 close(8)                                = 0

 munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

+getuid32()                              = 0

+open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 8

+read(8, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/etc/group", O_RDONLY)            = 8

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=732, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

+_llseek(8, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

+read(8, "root::0:root\nbin::1:root,bin,dae"..., 4096) = 732

+read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

+open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 8

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 8, 0) = 0x40016000

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/lib/libnss_ldap.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 8

+read(8, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\'\0"..., 512) = 512

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=60140, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 102112, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0) = 0x4055f000

+mmap2(0x4056d000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0xd) = 0x4056d000

+mmap2(0x4056e000, 40672, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4056e000

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/usr/lib/libldap.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 8

+read(8, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20\201"..., 512) = 512

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=246500, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 244956, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0) = 0x40578000

+mmap2(0x405b3000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0x3a) = 0x405b3000

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x40016000, 16929)               = 0

+rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

+rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [PIPE], NULL, 8) = 0

+geteuid32()                             = 0

+stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

+stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405b4000

+stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

+stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405f7000

+stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

+stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4063a000

+stat64("DB_CONFIG", 0xbfffdf54)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

+stat64("__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 274432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4067d000

+open("/etc/ldap.conf", O_RDONLY)        = 8

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=6150, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

+read(8, "# @(#)$Id: ldap.conf,v 2.33 2003"..., 4096) = 4096

+read(8, " no longer supported.\n# For MSSF"..., 4096) = 2054

+read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

+open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 8

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=541, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

+read(8, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 4096) = 541

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

+socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 8

+setsockopt(8, SOL_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, [1], 4) = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

+connect(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(389), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.32.12")}, 16) = -1 EINPROGRESS (Operation now in progress)

+select(1024, NULL, [8], NULL, {30, 0})  = 1 (out [8], left {30, 0})

+getpeername(8, 0xbfffef74, [16])        = -1 ENOTCONN (Transport endpoint is not connected)

+read(8, 0xbfffef6f, 1)                  = -1 ECONNREFUSED (Connection refused)

+shutdown(8, 2 /* send and receive */)   = -1 ENOTCONN (Transport endpoint is not connected)

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 8

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=541, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

+read(8, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 4096) = 541

+read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

+open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 8

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16929, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 16929, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 8, 0) = 0x406c0000

+close(8)                                = 0

+open("/lib/libnss_dns.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = 8

+read(8, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \17\0\000"..., 512) = 512

+fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=15540, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 17804, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0) = 0x406c5000

+mmap2(0x406c9000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 8, 0x3) = 0x406c9000

+close(8)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 16929)               = 0

+socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 8

+connect(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.101.16")}, 28) = 0

+send(8, "?\343\1\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\5hades\2cs\2up\2ac\2za\0\0"..., 35, 0) = 35

+gettimeofday({1100540562, 710856}, NULL) = 0

+poll([{fd=8, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}], 1, 5000) = 1

+ioctl(8, FIONREAD, [225])               = 0

+recvfrom(8, "?\343\205\200\0\1\0\1\0\5\0\4\5hades\2cs\2up\2ac\2za\0"..., 1024, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.101.16")}, [16]) = 225

+close(8)                                = 0

+socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 8

+setsockopt(8, SOL_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, [1], 4) = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

+connect(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(636), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.40.17")}, 16) = -1 EINPROGRESS (Operation now in progress)

+select(1024, NULL, [8], NULL, {30, 0})  = 1 (out [8], left {30, 0})

+getpeername(8, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(636), sin_addr=inet_addr("137.215.40.17")}, [16]) = 0

+fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x802 (flags O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)

+fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR)             = 0

+brk(0x80135000)                         = 0x80135000

+open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 9

+fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

+read(9, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

+read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

+close(9)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

+open("/etc/ssl/cert.pem", O_RDONLY)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 9

+fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

+read(9, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

+read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

+close(9)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

+time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

+open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_NOCTTY) = 9

+select(10, [9], NULL, NULL, {0, 10000}) = 1 (in [9], left {0, 10000})

+read(9, "\373\340N0\vZ0\235nT:\374\264{3\223\227\320\302\340\17"..., 32) = 32

+close(9)                                = 0

+getuid32()                              = 0

+time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

+write(8, "\200\222\1\3\1\0i\0\0\0 \0\0009\0\0008\0\0005\0\0\26\0"..., 148) = 148

+read(8, "\26\3\1\0J\2\0", 7)            = 7

+time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

+time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

+read(8, "\0F\3\1A\230\352\2223j=\252qk\264\261%\274\33\r\315\34"..., 72) = 72

+read(8, "\26\3\1\fD", 5)                = 5

+read(8, "\v\0\f@\0\f=\0\5D0\202\5@0\202\3(\240\3\2\1\2\2\1\0070"..., 3140) = 3140

+time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

+open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 9

+fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=98, ...}) = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

+read(9, "TZif\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\0\0\3\0"..., 4096) = 98

+close(9)                                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

+time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

+time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

+time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

+read(8, "\26\3\1\0\4", 5)               = 5

+read(8, "\16\0\0\0", 4)                 = 4

+write(8, "\26\3\1\0\206\20\0\0\202\0\200\315\352\314\306\265\214"..., 198) = 198

+read(8, "\24\3\1\0\1", 5)               = 5

+read(8, "\1", 1)                        = 1

+read(8, "\26\3\1\0000", 5)              = 5

+read(8, "jEnp\220\264\352XVPF\241\333H\273\305\331\356\273\260\301"..., 48) = 48

+write(2, "TLS: hostname (hades.cs.up.ac.za"..., 96TLS: hostname (hades.cs.up.ac.za) does not match common name in certificate (ldap.cs.up.ac.za).

+) = 96

+write(8, "\25\3\1\0 \200\230\326\337_\322V\231y\231\240zZ\213\356"..., 37) = 37

+shutdown(8, 2 /* send and receive */)   = 0

+close(8)                                = 0

+rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

+rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [PIPE], NULL, 8) = 0

+setgroups32(1, [439])                   = 0

+setgid32(439)                           = 0

+setresgid32(-1, 439, -1)                = 0

+setuid32(439)                           = 0

+setresuid32(-1, 439, -1)                = 0

+write(2, "bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Softwa"..., 76bdb_initialize: Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 4.1.25: (December 19, 2002)

+) = 76

+time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

 rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x404ef930, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

-send(3, "<167>Nov 15 20:17:43 slapd[12676"..., 112, 0) = 112

+send(3, "<167>Nov 15 19:42:42 slapd[12520"..., 112, 0) = 112

 rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

 open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 8

-read(8, "\273 ", 2)                     = 2

+read(8, "\374\270", 2)                  = 2

 close(8)                                = 0

-gettimeofday({1100542663, 543200}, NULL) = 0

+gettimeofday({1100540562, 814389}, NULL) = 0

 open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 8

-read(8, "K/\254\344\302\322", 6)        = 6

+read(8, "\342\275\250\321\302J", 6)     = 6

 close(8)                                = 0

-getuid32()                              = 0

-geteuid32()                             = 0

-getgid32()                              = 0

-getegid32()                             = 0

+getuid32()                              = 439

+geteuid32()                             = 439

+getgid32()                              = 439

+getegid32()                             = 439

 open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

-read(8, "G\32@h", 4)                    = 4

+read(8, "jdG>", 4)                      = 4

 close(8)                                = 0

-time([1100542663])                      = 1100542663

+time([1100540562])                      = 1100540562

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

-stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", 0xbffff2a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

-stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2", 0xbffff2a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux", 0xbffff280) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2", 0xbffff280) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

-stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.6.1", 0xbffff2a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.6.1", 0xbffff280) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

 ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

-_llseek(0, 0, 0xbffff0b0, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

-ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff044) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

-_llseek(1, 0, [15612], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

-ioctl(2, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff044) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

-_llseek(2, 0, [15753], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

+_llseek(0, 0, 0xbffff090, SEEK_CUR)     = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)

+ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff024) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

+_llseek(1, 0, [28934], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

+ioctl(2, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff024) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

+_llseek(2, 0, [29075], SEEK_CUR)        = 0

 open("/dev/null", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

-ioctl(8, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff114) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

+ioctl(8, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff0f4) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

 _llseek(8, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

 fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0777, st_rdev=makedev(1, 3), ...}) = 0

 rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

-readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/lib/openldap/slapd", 4095) = 23

+readlink("/proc/self/exe", 0xbfffe320, 4095) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

 close(8)                                = 0

 open("/etc/openldap/slapd.conf", O_RDONLY) = 8

 fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=3418, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c0000

 read(8, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 3418

 open("/etc/openldap/schema/core.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=17290, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "type ( 2.5.4.22 NAME \'teletexTer"..., 4096) = 4096

+brk(0x80156000)                         = 0x80156000

 read(9, "\'RFC2256: enhanced search guide\'"..., 4096) = 4096

-brk(0x80135000)                         = 0x80135000

 read(9, "\t\tdestinationIndicator $ preferr"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "1274/2247: domain component\'\n\tEQ"..., 4096) = 906

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/ctype.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21536, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\3762\0\30T\0\0\0\0\272\0 \1(\1P\1X\1|\1\210\1\212"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "\204\36\0\0\204\36\0\0\206\36\0\0\206\36\0\0\210\36\0\0"..., 16384) = 16384

 read(9, "[\37\0\0[\37\0\0]\37\0\0]\37\0\0_\37\0\0}\37\0\0\200\37"..., 4096) = 1056

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/case.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=16784, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\376v\5\264\2\276\2A\0\0\0a\0\0\0A\0\0\0B\0\0\0b\0"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "\272\4\0\0\274\4\0\0\275\4\0\0\274\4\0\0\276\4\0\0\277"..., 12288) = 12288

 read(9, "\314$\0\0\347$\0\0\315$\0\0\315$\0\0\350$\0\0\316$\0\0"..., 4096) = 400

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/decomp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=20912, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\376\35\5\250Q\0\0\300\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\301\0\0\0\2\0"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "k\36\0\0.\4\0\0l\36\0\0000\4\0\0m\36\0\0002\4\0\0n\36\0"..., 16384) = 16384

 read(9, "X\213\0\0\300N\0\0006\203\0\0:R\0\0\7R\0\0\246^\0\0\323"..., 4096) = 432

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/cmbcl.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1772, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\376\223\0\344\6\0\0\0\3\0\0\24\3\0\0\346\0\0\0\25"..., 4096) = 1772

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/num.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3440, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\376*\3h\r\0\0000\0\0\0\0\0\0\0001\0\0\0\2\0\0\000"..., 4096) = 3440

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/comp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=14760, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\376h\16\2409\0\0n\"\0\0\2\0\0\0<\0\0\0008\3\0\0`\""..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "i\0\0\0\4\3\0\0-\1\0\0\2\0\0\0i\0\0\0\6\3\0\0\357\0\0\0"..., 8192) = 8192

 read(9, "@\37\0\0\1\3\0\0C\37\0\0\2\0\0\0A\37\0\0\0\3\0\0E\37\0"..., 4096) = 2472

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/usr/share/openldap/ucdata/kdecomp.dat", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=53820, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "\377\376\231\r4\322\0\0\240\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\250\0\0\0\1\0"..., 4096) = 4096

-brk(0x80159000)                         = 0x80159000

+brk(0x8017b000)                         = 0x8017b000

 read(9, "!\36\0\0\4\4\0\0\"\36\0\0\6\4\0\0#\36\0\0\10\4\0\0$\36"..., 49152) = 49152

 read(9, "r\0\0\0s\0\0\0t\0\0\0u\0\0\0v\0\0\0w\0\0\0x\0\0\0y\0\0"..., 4096) = 572

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=73498, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, " NAME \'textEncodedORAddress\'\n\tEQ"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "WITH ATTRIBUTE-SYNTAX\n#         "..., 4096) = 4096

@@ -337,68 +551,40 @@

 read(9, "usion(0),\n#                any-l"..., 4096) = 3866

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=5826, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "m, as\n# \'userSMIMECertificate;bi"..., 4096) = 1730

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=7196, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "# $OpenLDAP: pkg/ldap/servers/sl"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "TY caseIgnoreIA5Match\n\tSYNTAX 1."..., 4096) = 3100

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/etc/openldap/schema/samba.schema", O_RDONLY) = 9

 fstat64(9, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=11901, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40017000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x406c1000

 read(9, "##\n## schema file for OpenLDAP 2"..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "$ pwdLastSet $ logonTime $\n#    "..., 4096) = 4096

 read(9, "utetype ( 1.3.6.1.4.1.7165.2.1.4"..., 4096) = 3709

 read(9, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(9)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40017000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c1000, 4096)                = 0

 write(2, "bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB da"..., 39bdb_db_init: Initializing BDB database

 ) = 39

 read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

 read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

 close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

-open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 8

-fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

-read(8, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

-read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

-close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

-open("/etc/ssl/cert.pem", O_RDONLY)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

-open("/etc/openldap/ssl/tuks-ca.pem", O_RDONLY) = 8

-fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2464, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

-read(8, "-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----\nMIIG"..., 4096) = 2464

-read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

-close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

-open("/etc/openldap/ssl/kanagawa.up.ac.za.key", O_RDONLY) = 8

-fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0640, st_size=887, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

-read(8, "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----\n"..., 4096) = 887

-close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

-open("/etc/openldap/ssl/kanagawa.up.ac.za.crt", O_RDONLY) = 8

-fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5639, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40016000

-read(8, "Certificate:\n    Data:\n        V"..., 4096) = 4096

-read(8, "IEwdHYXV0ZW5nMR8wHQYDVQQKExZVbml"..., 4096) = 1543

-close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x40016000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x406c0000, 4096)                = 0

 rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x80011b60, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

 rt_sigaction(SIGUSR2, {0x80011ab0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

 rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

@@ -408,7 +594,7 @@

 rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x80010ce0, [], SA_RESTART}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

 getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

 rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_IGN}, 8) = 0

-stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", 0xbffff240) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

+stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", 0xbffff220) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/DB_CONFIG", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

 stat64("/var/tmp", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0777, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=8192, ...}) = 0

@@ -419,40 +605,40 @@

 close(8)                                = 0

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.001", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x40016000

+mmap2(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x406c0000

 close(8)                                = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=270336, ...}) = 0

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.002", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 270336, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x4055f000

+mmap2(NULL, 270336, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x406ca000

 close(8)                                = 0

 open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 8

 fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=409, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405a1000

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4070c000

 read(8, "/dev/sda3 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0\n"..., 4096) = 409

 close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x405a1000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x4070c000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/proc/stat", O_RDONLY)            = 8

 fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x405a1000

-read(8, "cpu  117483 465963 105979 779223"..., 1024) = 704

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4070c000

+read(8, "cpu  116522 465963 105580 737439"..., 1024) = 703

 read(8, "", 1024)                       = 0

 close(8)                                = 0

-munmap(0x405a1000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x4070c000, 4096)                = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.003", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=98304, ...}) = 0

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.003", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 98304, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x405a1000

+mmap2(NULL, 98304, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x4070c000

 close(8)                                = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.004", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=368640, ...}) = 0

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.004", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 368640, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x405b9000

+mmap2(NULL, 368640, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x40724000

 close(8)                                = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.005", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=16384, ...}) = 0

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/__db.005", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 8

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x40613000

+mmap2(NULL, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_SHARED, 8, 0) = 0x4077e000

 close(8)                                = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

@@ -464,13 +650,12 @@

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/id2entry.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 8

 fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

 fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=1474560, ...}) = 0

-pread(8, "\2\0\0\0\37*[\0\0\0\0\0b1\5\0\t\0\0\0\0@\0\0\0\t\0\0\0"..., 16384, 0) = 16384

-time(NULL)                              = 1100542663

-stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=6643396, ...}) = 0

+time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

+stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=6640124, ...}) = 0

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/log.0000000002", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 9

 fcntl64(9, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

-_llseek(9, 6643396, [6643396], SEEK_SET) = 0

-write(9, "\224^e\0Y\0\0\0\217o_\236\2\0\0\0\306\6\0\200\0\0\0\0\0"..., 125) = 125

+_llseek(9, 6640124, [6640124], SEEK_SET) = 0

+write(9, "\314Qe\0Y\0\0\0\205\2657\376\2\0\0\0\274\6\0\200\0\0\0"..., 125) = 125

 fsync(9)                                = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

 stat64("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

@@ -482,30 +667,30 @@

 open("/var/lib/openldap-data/dn2id.bdb", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE) = 10

 fcntl64(10, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)        = 0

 fstat64(10, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=667648, ...}) = 0

-time(NULL)                              = 1100542663

-_llseek(9, 6643521, [6643521], SEEK_SET) = 0

-write(9, "\35_e\0V\0\0\0\30k@\233\2\0\0\0\307\6\0\200\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 122) = 122

+time(NULL)                              = 1100540562

+_llseek(9, 6640249, [6640249], SEEK_SET) = 0

+write(9, "URe\0V\0\0\0\316\204_-\2\0\0\0\275\6\0\200\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 122) = 122

 fsync(9)                                = 0

 write(2, "slapd starting\n", 15slapd starting

 )        = 15

 open("/var/run/openldap/slapd.pid", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 11

 fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40617000

-write(11, "12676\n", 6)                 = 6

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40782000

+write(11, "12520\n", 6)                 = 6

 close(11)                               = 0

-munmap(0x40617000, 4096)                = 0

+munmap(0x40782000, 4096)                = 0

 open("/var/run/openldap/slapd.args", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 11

 fstat64(11, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40617000

-write(11, "/usr/lib/openldap/slapd -h ldaps"..., 50) = 50

+mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40782000

+write(11, "/usr/lib/openldap/slapd -u ldap "..., 66) = 66

 close(11)                               = 0

-munmap(0x40617000, 4096)                = 0

-mmap2(NULL, 335872, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40617000

-mmap2(NULL, 8392704, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40669000

-mprotect(0x40669000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

-clone(child_stack=0x40e69b28, flags=CLONE_VM|CLONE_FS|CLONE_FILES|CLONE_SIGHAND|CLONE_THREAD|CLONE_SYSVSEM|CLONE_SETTLS|CLONE_PARENT_SETTID|CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_DETACHED, parent_tidptr=0x40e69bf8, {entry_number:6, base_addr:0x40e69bb0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}, child_tidptr=0x40e69bf8) = 12677

+munmap(0x40782000, 4096)                = 0

+mmap2(NULL, 335872, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40782000

+mmap2(NULL, 8392704, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x407d4000

+mprotect(0x407d4000, 4096, PROT_NONE)   = 0

+clone(child_stack=0x40fd4b28, flags=CLONE_VM|CLONE_FS|CLONE_FILES|CLONE_SIGHAND|CLONE_THREAD|CLONE_SYSVSEM|CLONE_SETTLS|CLONE_PARENT_SETTID|CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_DETACHED, parent_tidptr=0x40fd4bf8, {entry_number:6, base_addr:0x40fd4bb0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}, child_tidptr=0x40fd4bf8) = 12521

 daemon: added 6r

-futex(0x40e69bf8, FUTEX_WAIT, 12677, NULLdaemon: added 7r

+futex(0x40fd4bf8, FUTEX_WAIT, 12521, NULLdaemon: added 7r

 daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

 daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

 daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

@@ -517,38 +702,14 @@

 daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

 daemon: activity on: 11r

 daemon: read activity on 11

+TLS: can't accept.

+TLS: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher s3_srvr.c:887

+daemon: removing 11

 daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

 daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

 daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: activity on: 11r

-daemon: read activity on 11

 daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

 daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=NULL

-daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: activity on: 11r

-daemon: read activity on 11

-daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: activity on: 11r

-daemon: read activity on 11

-daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: activity on: 11r

-daemon: read activity on 11

-daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=2 tvp=NULL

-daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=2 tvp=NULL

-daemon: activity on 1 descriptors

-daemon: select: listen=6 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

-daemon: removing 11

-daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=1 tvp=NULL

  <unfinished ...>

 daemon: closing 6

 daemon: closing 7
```

Oh yes, the clear-text case always works, the SSL case works when not specifying -u or -g.

No, haven't tried rebooting, don't see how this is going to help.  And yea, I think I'll mail the dev list sommer now.

----------

## smutt

After looking at this I have to agree with you that rebooting won't do anything.  I think you have to either dig into the code here:

 *Quote:*   

> s3_srvr.c:887

 

or write the devs.  Sounds like you've done everything you can to get to the bottom of this and it's time to either become a developer or ask one for help.  Good luck.

----------

## jkroon

They haven't responded in two days so I assume it's time to rtfs.

----------

## jkroon

emerge -e openldap didn't help either  :Sad: .  Now it's me and the source code ...

The -g switch doesn't make a difference, I can use "-g ldap" and it still works, however as soon as I use "-u ???" no matter whether ??? is root or ldap it breaks  :Sad: .

----------

## matroskin

try 

database	ldbm

in my case running with bdb did not created any server sockets

while switching to ldbm created one

netstat -t -l | grep ldap

----------

## jkroon

I'm already using bdb successfully on two other ldap servers, both of which also use ssl, so why only in this case?  And *why* did it work correctly and now bails out?  I suspect it might be some combination of the libraries, so since it's been more than like a week I think a complete emerge -uDav world is in order and then it's retest time.

----------

## gsurbey

This looks like a known bug http://www.openldap.org/its/index.cgi/Incoming?id=3828 .  Also check out https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2656884.html

----------

## jkroon

That bug is another problem, which I also had.  I don't think I have it any more though (not sure - will need to double check).  Mine just didn't do SSL unless run as root.

This spesific problem may have been a udev problem in the end.  Or more spesifically, a permissions problem.  The one where ldap:// works (without starttls) but doesn't with ldaps:// or start_tls is a case of /dev/urandom not being readable.  udev by default assigns permissions 600, root:root.  So only root can obtain random data, slapd switches to using "ldap" before reading /dev/urandom and thus cannot obtain sufficient randomness to establish an SSL connection.  The /dev/urandom problem would in fact be a problem for any app that makes use of OpenSSL and does not explicitly use RAND_seed() to seed the random number generator.

Unfortunately I don't have the server that orriginally gave me this particular problem any more, but I have encountered it again, which is when I figured this out (that was 2 hours of pure stress - we only noticed it gave this problem after a server switch, mail server.  There was some obscure reason why it would couldn't revert to the old server).  strace came in very, very handy, grepping for open (since for some reason I got convinced that it must be a permissions issue).

This may or may not have been the same problem, since seemingly -u root -g root also gave the same problem.  Anyhow, I got sorted.

----------

